# LSD swap



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, Im new here but am a big nissan fan. this is my 4rth hardbody, and 5th nissan all together. I own a 97 niss 4x4 4cyl with an open diff, I have found an 89 with aV6 and a 3rd member LSD all i want is the whole axle assembly but am curious about the gears. I need to know what I have and therefore what the axle will need to run in sync w/front Ps. I like my gears now there very low. 4:56?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

look on the dr. door there will be a plate, the axle code should say HG46 or HG43. you have a HB233 rear end and a R180 front axle guessing that you have a 4 cyl. if its a v-6 from Mexico then you have a HB233 and R200. HG46 is a 4.635 to 1 gear and the 43 is a 4.325 to 1 ratio. count the teeth on the 3rd member of the ring gear and the pinion and divide them, this will tell you what ratio that one is. incidently the Detriot Locker is now available for that yr as well as the Lock-Rite locker.


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

I want to install a LSD in my 92 Hardbody. Can i use the LSD out of a Q45 or do i have to find a rear axle assembly out of an older 4 wheel drive like pisnnisn?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

depends on the yr of Q45


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

What year Q45 should i try to find?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

early as possible, Pre2000s. here's a link to axle info.....

What axles do I have? - Topic Powered by eve community


----------

